# Looking for a social lizard as a pet



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi there,

Hope you are all well. I have many years experience in keeping amphibians (axolotls), but now would like to get a lizard as a pet. I'm a newbie to lizard keeping, so would like to know some suggestions.Am looking for a medium-sized lizard, which is quite intelligent and doesn't mind being handled, so is 'social', maybe even gets to know me. And if I could take him for a walk in my garden in the summer would be a plus. Have been possibly thinking about a bearded dragon or a monitor of some sort. Friendliness is a must,interesting lizard.

Thanks in advance for your kind replies.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

bearded dragon


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Id deffo go for a bearded dragon, wouldnt really recomend a monitor as a first lizard. But all depends what you want if you have the space for a monitor then go for it.x


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Blue tongued skinks are also good starter lizards, very friendly too :O


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

We are due to get our first lizard at the end of the month, we are getting A bearded Dragon as they are very friendly and socialable, also they rarely bite so this is great as i have small children so i want them to be able to handle it 


Can't wait


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd say go with a beardie too, cute when young then well handled and friendly when older!

Also, just for the record, axolotls aren't amphibian


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

If you have the time and patience and do research a green iguana. they are very clever and make great pets when the work is put in


----------



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope you are all well. I have many years experience in keeping amphibians (axolotls), but now would like to get a lizard as a pet. I'm a newbie to lizard keeping, so would like to know some suggestions.Am looking for a medium-sized lizard, which is quite intelligent and doesn't mind being handled, so is 'social', maybe even gets to know me. And if I could take him for a walk in my garden in the summer would be a plus. Have been possibly thinking about a bearded dragon or a monitor of some sort. Friendliness is a must,interesting lizard.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind replies.


Bearded dragons, ridge-tailed monitors, blue-tongued/schneider's skinks

Whenever a topic like this is started, the lizard that everyone recommends is the Bearded dragon. _Pogona vitticeps_ is currently the most popular lizard in the UK, and not without good reason. Although not as responsive as green iguanas, they are the most responsive lizard the average hobbyist could manage. Also can be fed a pre-prepared diet, but they do need a large vivarium, at least 3 feet long for one beardie and 4 feet long for a couple. And from what I understand, they're expensive-roughly £250 for full set-up, food, and dragon etc. I think.

Ridge-tailed monitors are not as popular as beardies but their care requirements are almost exactly the same. They aren't as responsive but are lots of fun to keep and can actually make very good beginner's pets. They cost about the same as a beardie too, and need a similar viv. Their appearance is very different, however.

Smaller skinks (e.g. Mabuya species, Occellated skinks) are not as expensive but larger skinks (Blue-tongues, schneider's) can be. If you're looking for something a little more responsive than a skink, a Sudan plated lizard might be a very good choice. They require a 3-4-foot viv like beardies.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> Also, just for the record, axolotls aren't amphibian

I think you'll find that they are.
The Axolotl - Aztecs and axolotls

but back to the topic at hand.

blue tongue skinks are really nice. There is a lot of debate about diet but are less hassle than dragons, and basically eat stuff from tescos. Once they have been handled a bit they are very sociable.

BTSs are quite a bit more expensive o buy, but the running costs are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Pssstt..oh yes they are....:whistling2:


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

beardie


----------



## adzcarne (Mar 5, 2009)

Why not go for a black & white tegu!! Look great can become dog tame and can even go for walks in the garden. I know a lot of ppl have and love bearded dragons and are also very tame but why not be a bit different :2thumb:. We wouldnt swap our tegu for the world. :no1:


----------



## louism (Jun 14, 2009)

bearded dragon:2thumb:


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh wow! So many replies, and so many different suggestions. Many thanks for them all!

Sorry to be a pain, but can you tell me if any of them actually get to know you , and come to say 'hello',when they see you. Even know some funny tricks? And yes, I know, they are not dogs,haha.

And that walk in teh garden would be important, so I am looking for a lizard that won't get easily ill, what with all the new things and bacterias in the garden..??

Looking forward to you replies again, as I still can't make up my mind... Thanks


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

yeah i dunno if a beardie would be the best because alright theyre easy to keep but evvvvvrrryyyone has them ! go for something different i say


----------



## ninnipoo (Dec 7, 2008)

Bearded Dragon, all day long!!!!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

moomoo said:


> Oh wow! So many replies, and so many different suggestions. Many thanks for them all!
> 
> Sorry to be a pain, but can you tell me if any of them actually get to know you , and come to say 'hello',when they see you. Even know some funny tricks? And yes, I know, they are not dogs,haha.
> 
> ...


You mentioned you wanted a monitor. Ackies (ridge tailed monitors) grow to 24 inches long (max) and only require 4 ft of viv length, 3 at a push.

No lizard is affectionate in the same way as dogs are. At best, they tolerate handling and seem to enjoy it, but they don't need to 'snuggle' like dogs, they'll come to you for warmth, because you are something to climb, and because they trust you as the one who gives them food.

But as much as you can say any lizard is 'affectionate', our Ackie is as 'friendly' as you can get. He seems to love being handled, he's very relaxed indeed, and will never bite. He's thoroughly active, always bounding around his viv and it's great to watch him chase crickets.

I'm not that into Beardies, but they are a good option, if you like that sort of thing. Ackies are more unique imho.


----------



## gisbus (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi there any 1 with a female bearded dragon within 25 miles of sunderland pm me thankss :2thumb:


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much! I wen tto see and got to handle some wonderful lizards. And have decided on either a beardie or an ackie ( ridge tailed monitor)...Tough choice!


----------



## jasono (Jun 20, 2009)

Beardie!!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

blue tongue skinks 
bearded dragons
ackies 
chameleons (bit more challenging though) 

these are all good medium lizards that will research will be good starters although some chameleons are known for being arsey so on the social side might not be best ... id recommend the blue tongue skink


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

shiftyraccoon said:


> I'd say go with a beardie too, cute when young then well handled and friendly when older!
> 
> Also, just for the record, axolotls aren't amphibian


So just for the record, exactly what do you think they are then?


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

bearded dragons, rankins dragon ( like a half sized beardie with diamond patterns instead of stripes, very cute ). chuckwallas are lovely too and smell much better than beardies which to be honest smell sooooo bad i look after loads of them at work.


----------

